# RHA DAC/AMP L1



## gikigill

RHA seems to be getting into the DAC/AMP market with this entry.
  
 Details as per this website: http://www.hifiinsider.com/rha-dacamp-m1
  
 "We were delighted to offer an early prototype preview of an upcoming product to attendees at the High End Show in Munich and the Fujiya Avic show in Tokyo.
  
 An official announcement and further information about the product will be available soon."
  
   According to the display at RHA's exhibit at Munich High-End show, the upcoming DACAMP M1 will have TWO ESS ES9018K2M DACs and will likely carry the "Hi-Res" certification badge.


----------



## Koolpep

Wow - exciting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 So what do we have so far:
  
*Specifications (assumption from pictures):*
  
Inputs (all on bottom of device):
 - micro USB for charging/PC for use as DAC/Amp
 - 3.5mm analogue in
 - USB (standard) for iOS/Android OTG (???)
  
Outputs:
 - mini XLR (4-pin) (top)
 - 3.5mm Headphone out (top)
 - 3.5mm line out (on bottom)
  
Controls:
  
 Top:
 - Volume wheel 
  
 Side:
 - Gain control
 - Bass Control
 - Treble Control
  
 Bottom:
 - Input selector switch
  
 Pictures: http://www.hifiinsider.com/rha-dacamp-m1
  
*Comment/Speculation:*
 Amazing - mini XLR connectors. Love that. Though an option with RSA/Alo Kobiconn would have been nice too, but I am sure adapters can be made. I LOVE the oldschool gnarled wheels - it looks like this will be a joy to use. The Gain/Treble/Bass control looks like they are wheels and they hopefully control a hardware treble/bass boost, let;'s see if they are free wheeling or in steps. 
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## xuan87

I've always associated RHA with bang for your buck, coming out with products that punch way above their price tags. 
  
 This DAC+amp doesn't sound cheap, with dual DACs and a balanced out option, so I'll be following the M1's progress with great interest.
  
 However, I have to say that I'm not a big fan of the current design but it being a prototype, things should change during its development.


----------



## gikigill

It does look well crafted and sturdy. Hope it's priced sensibly too and I would be in for one. Would be my third RHA product.


----------



## warrior1975

Very nice. Sign me up!!


----------



## gikigill

Maybe we can organise a tour if the RHA Team agrees to it and if they have a fully working unit.


----------



## vrapan

They seem to have taken a refreshingly different approach to the design, I do like the look of it let's wait and see how it sounds. Hope they are in the London CanJam as I am planning on attending!


----------



## warrior1975

Judging by the build and sound of their IEMS, I think I will love this device.


----------



## wega03

I hope rha give us some news soon


----------



## gikigill

Calling dibs for Australia. Hurry up RHA!


----------



## wega03

We need more news about it,like when its coming


----------



## wega03

RHA Team Any news about this beauty, any plans for tour??


----------



## Koolpep

wega03 said:


> @RHA Team Any news about this beauty, any plans for tour??


 

 Here is some eye candy... unfortunately just a prototype we were not allowed to listen to (non-working)....


----------



## warrior1975

Very nice. I hope they make it in silver


----------



## wega03

RHA Team can you give us some news??


----------



## XERO1

Here's a link to the promo page on the RHA website.  Not much info there, but hopefully that will be changing soon!
  
http://www.rha-audio.com/us/dacamp
  
 BTW, I absolutely _*love*_ the industrial design of it!  It looks so unique and just looks as cool as hell.  Plus, it has some rare and even some completely unique features that really set it apart from all the other portable DAC/AMP's out there.  I just _*really*_ hope the look and design of the production version doesn't change too much from prototype.


----------



## RHA Team

It exists. It's coming. It's our first non-IEM product, so we're taking our time to make sure we get it right.
  
 News soon.


----------



## ThatPhil

Can you explain why you are making an AMP with balanced output when none of your IEMs have replacable cables.


----------



## Koolpep

thatphil said:


> Can you explain why you are making an AMP with balanced output when none of your IEMs have replacable cables.




1) Guess what will come next.....
2) the amp has a larger market than just current rha iem customers
3) why not

Cheers,
K


----------



## wega03

or maybe some new headphones


----------



## Deftone

subbed


----------



## Deftone

Dual ES9012km interesting, hope the price isnt above £350


----------



## xmoonx

Wired E-mag reporter claims $500.00 and June release date.. Can't wait to see/try


----------



## gr8soundz

From RHA's page:
_"Included with the DACAMP are a range of linking cables and accessories."​_  
Anyone know if that means it'll have a mini XLR to full-size 4-pin XLR adapter? Does such a cable/adapter even exist currently?​


----------



## Sound Eq

interested as anything that has bass and treble adjustments is always on my radar
  
 hope it can satisfy bassheads, and drive full size planar headphones


----------



## justex07

Wasn't this supposed to be announced officially at CES 2016 with pricing and such? Anxious to find out more.


----------



## warrior1975

I'm very interested in this device as well. I think pricing was mentioned, or guessed upon in this thread. I don't remember the exact number unfortunately. I love the adjustments on this, and the looks are beautiful, much like other RHA products.


----------



## wow4tr

No release date yet ???


----------



## RHA Team

Been quiet in here lately, eh? We should fix that soon...


----------



## wow4tr

rha team said:


> Been quiet in here lately, eh? We should fix that soon...


----------



## warrior1975

rha team said:


> Been quiet in here lately, eh? We should fix that soon...




Finally!!! Been waiting on this forever.


----------



## wow4tr5

I hope is not too expensive


----------



## ejong7

rha team said:


> It exists. It's coming. It's our first non-IEM product, so we're taking our time to make sure we get it right.
> 
> News soon.


 

 Of course its silent. Wheres the T9000i?


----------



## wega03

I guess the release will be on the ifa 2016, just one month from now.


----------



## RHA Team

How easy is it to change the titles of threads?


----------



## Ra97oR

I assume there will be a working prototype to listen at CanJam London?


----------



## nmatheis

rha team said:


> How easy is it to change the titles of threads?




The original poster can readily change the title. 

Glad to read about some movement on this!


----------



## RHA Team

ra97or said:


> I assume there will be a working prototype to listen at CanJam London?


 
  
 London you say? I've just finished packing for the weekend... 
  
 See you in sunny England.


----------



## Sound Eq

rha team said:


> London you say? I've just finished packing for the weekend...
> 
> See you in sunny England.


 
 been waiting for it and look forward to read some people's impressions


----------



## nmatheis

rha team said:


> London you say? I've just finished packing for the weekend...
> 
> See you in sunny England.




How about RMAF?


----------



## RHA Team

nmatheis said:


> How about RMAF?


 
  
 I will also be at RMAF.
  
 With a bag full of things....


----------



## nmatheis

rha team said:


> I will also be at RMAF.
> 
> With a bag full of things....




Nice. See you there!


----------



## gavinfabl

Here we go


----------



## wega03

rha team said:


> I will also be at RMAF.
> 
> With a bag full of things....




Are you presenting the T30 hybrid 2bb + 1dd ?? And the DAC/amp M1???


----------



## RHA Iain

Hello!
  
 If we've not met, I'm Iain, I've been on the RHA Team account for a few years now, but have jumped over to a new account which will be used for less formal things like chatting about tech, shows and general chat. RHA Team will still be around for official things like announcements, review tours and customer care help.

 With that said, it's my pleasure to bring to you something you guys might be interested in...


----------



## deafdoorknob

rha iain said:


> Hello!
> 
> If we've not met, I'm Iain, I've been on the RHA Team account for a few years now, but have jumped over to a new account which will be used for less formal things like chatting about tech, shows and general chat. RHA Team will still be around for official things like announcements, review tours and customer care help.
> 
> ...




welcome Iain

looking forward to more deets


----------



## nmatheis

Hi Iain. Will you be at RMAF? If so, I look forward to meeting you


----------



## Sound Eq

hopefully we will its release very soon


----------



## Urubu

@*RHA Iain , any idea of the price ? (in EUROS)*


----------



## RHA Iain

nmatheis said:


> Hi Iain. Will you be at RMAF? If so, I look forward to meeting you


 
  
 Yep, year three in Denver for me. Come say hey!
  


urubu said:


> @*RHA Iain , any idea of the price ? (in EUROS)*


 
  
 Soon.


----------



## wega03

RHA Iain so Mr. Lain I like to know more about the RHA CL1, what you can tell us about it???


----------



## RHA Iain

wega03 said:


> @RHA Iain so Mr. Lain I like to know more about the RHA CL1, what you can tell us about it???


 
  
 Lain? Wega! Iain is a more traditional Gaelic form of Ian!
  
 Also, soon.


----------



## Sound Eq

rha iain said:


> Lain? Wega! Iain is a more traditional Gaelic form of Ian!
> 
> Also, soon.


 
 can i ask why no photos or impressions were given from can jam on rha dac/amp


----------



## wega03

RHA Iain I have a question and I hope you can answer with something else than just soon. Are you realising the CL1 and one update of the MA750?? Or just the cl1, and when can you give us more info??


----------



## wega03

The cl750 have the same driver or it's different of the ma750?? And the cl1 looks awesome, I hope sounds as good as it looks.


----------



## wega03

sound eq said:


> can i ask why no photos or impressions were given from can jam on rha dac/amp



https://www.rha-audio.com/us/dacamp


----------



## warrior1975

Damn, I want this device. When will you guys release the damn thing?!?!?!? I love what you guys create, the build quality is second to none. Also, I absolutely love the aesthetics.


----------



## RHA Iain

wega03 said:


> @RHA Iain I have a question and I hope you can answer with something else than just soon. Are you realising the CL1 and one update of the MA750?? Or just the cl1, and when can you give us more info??


 
  
 Hello! Two new IEMs, CL1 Ceramic is our new flagship, CL750 is an additional entry in the CL Series, completely separate products, and the CL750 is definitely not just an update of the MA750!
  


wega03 said:


> The cl750 have the same driver or it's different of the ma750?? And the cl1 looks awesome, I hope sounds as good as it looks.


 
  
 Completely new driver, designed for use with amps. Only thing that's the same between the two is the housings, everything else is new (and, if you've got an amp, better). 

  
  


warrior1975 said:


> Damn, I want this device. When will you guys release the damn thing?!?!?!? I love what you guys create, the build quality is second to none. Also, I absolutely love the aesthetics.


 
  
Newz. See you in October?


----------



## jwbrent

Here's some additional info from IFA on the L1.
  
 This looks like the perfect upgrade for me. I'm looking forward to impressions ...


----------



## jwbrent

Also, Iain, some high resolution photos posted here would be great. The ones on your web site do not scale.


----------



## jwbrent

nmatheis said:


> The original poster can readily change the title.
> 
> Glad to read about some movement on this!


 

 I sent a pm to the OP asking for him to change the thread name to L1.


----------



## gikigill

Name changed folks. Interested in the IEMs though too.


----------



## jwbrent

gikigill said:


> Name changed folks. Interested in the IEMs though too.




Thanks for the update. 

I wonder about the +- range on the tone controls and whether they're stepped or not. Also, digital domain or analog? A bit more info on the amp section, too ... which opamps are used?


----------



## warrior1975

I just ordered this. Can't wait to get, love RHA.


----------



## warrior1975

RHA Team and RHA can you please share what the boost frequencies are for the dacamp l1? I know my friend Hawaiibadboy is still waiting for an answer and I'd love one as well.


----------



## nmatheis

warrior1975: Check this out, bro... 



brooko said:


> Sorry - should have had this to you last week.
> 
> Starting with the L1 DAC/amp
> 
> ...







brooko said:


> Moving on to the earphones - and this will enlighten some, surprise others, and I guess be an interesting topic for discussion.
> 
> Disclaimer:
> [COLOR=3B3B3B]The graphs below are generated using the Vibro Veritas coupler and ARTA software. Ken Ball (ALO/Campfire) graciously provided me with measurement data which I have used to recalibrate my Veritas so that it mimics an IEC 711 measurement standard (Ken uses two separate BK ear simulators, we measured the same set of IEMs, and I built my calibration curve from shared data). I do not claim that this data is 100% accurate, but it is very consistent, and is as close as I can get to the IEC 711 standard on my budget.[/COLOR]
> ...


----------



## warrior1975

Thanks nmatheis. Graphs look great, I think I'll really love the sound. Still want to know the boost points, but really looks very, very, very good.


----------



## nmatheis

No problem warrior1975. The info seems more at home here than on the tour thread.


----------



## warrior1975

Really looking forward to getting this. Might be my new favorite dac/amp. I have high hopes for this.


----------



## warrior1975

Totally forgot and it arrived today. I'll report back later when I have more time to listen.


----------



## Sound Eq

warrior1975 said:


> Totally forgot and it arrived today. I'll report back later when I have more time to listen.


 
 now we need more than few words bro when you give impressions 
  
 I thought you would write volumes about the wm1z  it seems you like to be short and concise in your feedbacks  , but as is the reality of all world warriors they like it to be just to the point in few words , I am sure if more women would be into this hobby they would write volumes just about the looks of a gear so let alone sound signatures


----------



## warrior1975

Lol. Sorry, I've been so busy with work. Business is booming but has been eating into my free time unfortunately. Guess I can't have my cake and eat it too. Want to make the money, have to do the work.


----------



## Sound Eq

warrior1975 said:


> Lol. Sorry, I've been so busy with work. Business is booming but has been eating into my free time unfortunately. Guess I can't have my cake and eat it too. Want to make the money, have to do the work.


 
 bro you are in the cult now, so you are breaking your allegiance and the seal of the brotherhood by focusing on work 
  
 just kiddin, of course i am happy for you that your business is booming


----------



## warrior1975

Lol. Thanks bro!! Have to work to buy the toys unfortunately.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Last post December 27??
  
 1 month?
  
 Really?
  
 I have issue with RHA which is my own little butt hurt but this is a very fine item. Why the lack of love?


----------



## Amrit-R

There is a review here: http://www.headfonia.com/review-rha-dacamp-l1-energy/3/

I was triggered by this comment from the review:
'.... Switching to full sized headphones. The new AudioQuest NightOwl is one of the headphones that impressed me most over the last few weeks. It sounds clear, precise and musical. It’s not as airy as the Hawk but I personally would say that’s a good thing. The L1 gives it all the power it needs and makes it sound incredibly good and detailed. This headphone surely will win a lot of the prizes this year and the DacAmp L1 is a great companion with it. Fully recommended... '


----------



## Amrit-R

But why a mini-XLR connector? Seems rather exotic to me. Wouldn't the new 4.4 mm standard from sony be a better option?


----------



## RHA Team

amrit-r said:


> But why a mini-XLR connector? Seems rather exotic to me. Wouldn't the new 4.4 mm standard from sony be a better option?


 
  
 Thanks for your question!
  
 We felt the Mini-XLR offered the best solution to us in terms of the balanced output. We have been developing the Dacamp since before the 4.4mm became a standardized option as well.


----------



## Amrit-R

rha team said:


> Thanks for your question!
> 
> We felt the Mini-XLR offered the best solution to us in terms of the balanced output. We have been developing the Dacamp since before the 4.4mm became a standardized option as well.



Thnx for your reply!
I have been looking around on the net for the 4.4 mm option. And it seems to be another case of 'competing standards'. (I hope the picture works). It seems people here (in Europe/mainland )aren't going to bother with dedicated music players. They are hardly available, the Sony's the least, and forget about the 4.4 plug.

Portable amps + a smartphone are the way to go, at least if you want to have some turnover in a niche market. I think having a balanced output is a clever way for the RHA Dacamp to differentiate from the rest. It's imo a strong selling point. (apart from other aspects of the Dacamp. Enticing device 
It's a different discussion, but the Achilles heel in general for everything involving headphones, seems to be the availabillity of cables and choice of plugs. Here the industry should really work out something. (Some have, by abandoning the cable alltogether)


----------



## RHA Team

I dont want to stray to far from the topic of this thread but I wouldn't be surprised to see 4.4mm become the norm eventually, I couldnt agree more with the image as of the current situation however. We will just need to wait and see I suppose!


----------



## WayTooCrazy

If I can't tame the charging "coil whine" on my Mojo, this amp is definitely on my short list of amps to replace the Mojo! Does anyone know if it can push my LCD-2F like the Mojo does (with authority)? I'm looking to use headphones in a transportable setup more than IEMs (I don't like sticking them in my ears).


----------



## RHA Team

​  ​ Coming along to Canjam Singapore or SoCal? Well this could be your chance to win a one of a kind custom Dacamp L1! Details here​


----------



## Aggie-Luna

You guys know if the L1 supports a Ipod classic 160GB (using the 30 pin to USB connector), especially the charging function?
  
 I checked in the RHA homepage, but the classic is not in the list of IOS supported products


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

aggie-luna said:


> You guys know if the L1 supports a Ipod classic 160GB (using the 30 pin to USB connector), especially the charging function?
> 
> I checked in the RHA homepage, but the classic is not in the list of IOS supported products




I would like to know this as well.


----------



## RHA Team

aggie-luna said:


> You guys know if the L1 supports a Ipod classic 160GB (using the 30 pin to USB connector), especially the charging function?
> 
> I checked in the RHA homepage, but the classic is not in the list of IOS supported products


 
  


djtheaudiophile said:


> I would like to know this as well.


 
  
 Thanks for the question! the Dacamp L1 only supports apple devices running iOS. Just let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## HiFiGuy528

aggie-luna said:


> You guys know if the L1 supports a Ipod classic 160GB (using the 30 pin to USB connector), especially the charging function?
> 
> I checked in the RHA homepage, but the classic is not in the list of IOS supported products


 
  
 Yes it does play via USB and charge, 160GB iPod Classic (last production, MC293LL). It won't work if you have earlier iPod Classic.


----------



## RHA Team

​  
 ​ ​  
*Dacamp* *L1 + CL Series: Better Together*​  ​ *Introducing new bundle pricing!*​  ​  ​  ​                                                   
​​​​      ​  ​ *Dacamp* *L1 + CL1 Ceramic*​  ​ Discover the ultimate audio experience when you combine our flagship CL1 Ceramic earphone with theDacamp L1 headphone amplifier. ​  ​ ​  
 ​ *Dacamp* *L1 + CL750*​  ​ Experience absolute sonic control, accuracy and purity by pairing the CL750 earphone with the Dacamp L1 headphone amplifier.​  ​ *Both bundles include a free upgrade to priority delivery*!*​ *Save up to 7% when buying a Dacamp L1 & CL Series earphone together. Bundle saving and priority delivery upgrade only applicable when purchasing via the RHA UK, US & EU websites. ​  ​


----------



## Sound Eq

hi everyone, can i use fiio L19 cable to connect my iphone 7 plus to rha dac and how?
  
 update : yes it does


----------



## Sound Eq

i am really so amazed by how great this dac/amp sounds, its among top items i bought since last year
  
 it drives my lcd2 with authority and I really dig what I am hearing alot alot alot
  
 I now can let my alo mk3 B retire as the rha dac/amp is so amazing with amazing features
  
 i am really digging this 
  
 just wow


----------



## Sleepow

Hi,
Does anyone know if the ZX2 and the L1 can work as transport and DAC/amp combo?


----------



## Sleepow

Can the device be charged while playing music?


----------



## Shannon Chng

Hi there, I'm using an iPhone 6+ and 7+ connected via lightning to USB-A on the L1 but I keep on getting disconnected ie. sudden dropouts. Only upon a restart of the dacamp is the iPhone able to re-detect the L1. I've tried with both 6+ and 7+ and various cables but they all have the same problem. iOS is 10.3.2. Any ideas?


----------



## Shannon Chng

RHA Team said:


> Coming along to Canjam Singapore or SoCal? Well this could be your chance to win a one of a kind custom Dacamp L1! Details here​





RHA Team said:


> I dont want to stray to far from the topic of this thread but I wouldn't be surprised to see 4.4mm become the norm eventually, I couldnt agree more with the image as of the current situation however. We will just need to wait and see I suppose!



How about making available an adapter to enable the CL1 to be used balanced with other connectors like 2.5mm TRRS?


----------



## RHA Team

Shannon Chng said:


> How about making available an adapter to enable the CL1 to be used balanced with other connectors like 2.5mm TRRS?



It is something we are looking into, We will, of course, let you know should we start producing adapters for the CL1.


----------



## Sound Eq

RHA Team said:


> It is something we are looking into, We will, of course, let you know should we start producing adapters for the CL1.


that would be awsome


----------



## Duncan

I'm now a happy owner of the L1/CL1 combo, but I have a question...

With USB OTG, the phone is charging the L1, and I don't want that to be the case (drains very quickly!) - is there any workaround to this, or - something I have to live with?

Other than that, this is a phenomenal package for the price of entry


----------



## Sarcasmo

Duncan said:


> I'm now a happy owner of the L1/CL1 combo, but I have a question...
> 
> With USB OTG, the phone is charging the L1, and I don't want that to be the case (drains very quickly!) - is there any workaround to this, or - something I have to live with?
> 
> Other than that, this is a phenomenal package for the price of entry



Hi Duncan,

The Oppo HA-2 series comes with a usb micro cable that stops the phone charging the dac.  Not sure if you know someone that has the Oppo for you to test on the L1?


----------



## jwbrent

I just bought one of these from a fellow HFer. I’m going to use it mainly for the amplifier and tone controls with my less sensitive/high impedance headphones.

Anything I should know about the L1?

Also, I agree about the need for an adapter for the mini XLR input ... my balanced cables use the 2.5mm TRRS connectors. It would be great if the adapter doesn’t use a cable.


----------



## jwbrent

I like this amp. Why aren’t they still available to purchase?


----------

